# prolene mesh plug



## edennis (Aug 26, 2009)

My surgeon did a  Prolene Mesh plug and patch floor repair after an open indirect inguinal hernia repair.  Is this a seperate billable code?


----------



## mbort (Aug 26, 2009)

not for inguinal hernias, only ventral and incisional.


----------

